# Do DLP HDTV's need a burn-in time?



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi all. . .

I've been battling with RCA and their customer No service since before 4th of July.
My original set was a hd50lpw62 that my wife surprised me with at christmas. WOW
what a wife!!!
About the middle of June we started hearing a noise, but let me tell you what was the first BIG Problem

I had a Spider inside the set. It looked HUGE!! So I knew he was habitating on the mirror area...
I used a compressor to blow air at the vents, edges, etc. NO LUCK. I called RCA & they said "
Thats not a covered service issue", well I beg to differ. The local service dept. for RCA did indeed get 
me fixed up tho....THANK YOU!!! that little guy had a fun time spinnin' web everywhere.

Back to the real problem, noise... Oh it just got worse, day by day. Service folks out again, I'm now referred to as the spider set guy( their first in 30 years of repair for a new set he said).
best guess was the fan for the light...2wks later a fan shows up & guess what? 

WRONG GUESS ! !
It was the light engine asm. at barely 6 months bad, 2 more weeks, no part available, no idea when it may or may not be available. Now during all this time I have logged each call on a legal pad and am currently on page 4 front & back dealing with them (RCA). Lo' & behold with enough complaining they were able to ship me a light engine. OF course after the local guys worked for 3 hrs to install it ...

you guessed it, that part was bad too. Start page 5 on the legal pad. Every time I call RCA they will promise to returm a call within a. 24hrs or b. 48 hrs. or even c.72hrs.; to date NO ONE THERE CAN TELL TIME. 
Now the latest thing is I am told my replacement unit is shipping to me, and I will have it in three days, heres the tracking # & company. They lost the shipment, for two day no one even knew where it was.
IT did finally show up via the scenic route... el paso to dallas then to tulsa ended up being el paso to k.c. MO and then to tulsa.... but at least its here...
Its not the same set (GOOD) but it doesnt fit the wall entertainment unit we bought. I called RCA & again they come up with something new.... "You were given choices to pick from before we shipped the unit you picked Sir", " Thats our company policy!". OH to fight again another day.....
Oh they did tell me that they would add 2months to the warranty time limit the original set had remaining.


Sorry for such a long intro to my real question, 
Does a DLP hdtv need a burn-in time? 
This unit5 is a HD50LPW175... with no spider!!! 
What a fiasco to just get a tv back to me. I need my fix reaaaal baddddd, got up early this morning just to watch ESPN NFL football pre-season reviews... what great color.!!!!

Mike


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear you encountered such a R-oyally C-rappy A-ttitude!:explode: The only thing I've heard about any "burn-in" issues with a DLP projection TV would be the color temperature of the lamp not stabilizing until about 60 to 80 hours of use. A grayscale calibration should not be performed on the set until after this time period. 

There is also the consensus that each time it's turned on, the lamp takes about 20 to 30 minutes to reach its stable operating temperature. This also affects its color temperature slightly.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
ISF, THX, SMPTE, CEDIA

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------

